# Help Please! Frankenstein laboratory sound effects



## TWISTEDUK (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm would like some help. I looking for some sound effects and music for a Frankenstein laboratory. Can some one point me in the right direction.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.gore-galore.com/hauntmusic.php vol 2 and 8

http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8&zenid=0hve81acfpmmkjr5knd3h60go2 #107 - Laboratory, #109 - factory

free files - http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/index.html


----------



## Grave Tone Productions (Feb 1, 2012)

We have a laboratory track that we created for a customer last year. Send your email address and I'll email it to you.

Grave Tone Productions


----------



## TWISTEDUK (Jun 15, 2009)

Grave Tone Productions said:


> We have a laboratory track that we created for a customer last year. Send your email address and I'll email it to you.
> 
> Grave Tone Productions


Absolutely fantastic just what i wanted. thank you very much. its nice to be part of one of the best communities on line. i love this forum


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

You can find some storm sound effects here.


----------



## lee_8340 (Oct 20, 2021)

TWISTEDUK said:


> Absolutely fantastic just what i wanted. thank you very much. its nice to be part of one of the best communities on line. i love this forum





Grave Tone Productions said:


> We have a laboratory track that we created for a customer last year. Send your email address and I'll email it to you.
> 
> Grave Tone Productions


[email protected] thank you!!!!!


----------



## ZombieRobb (Sep 12, 2011)

Grave Tone Productions said:


> We have a laboratory track that we created for a customer last year. Send your email address and I'll email it to you.
> 
> Grave Tone Productions


 Would you mind sending this to me too? [email protected] Thank you so much.


----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)

I've really gotten to like this site because you can find a base sound track, modify to the way you like and download it. I did a quick search for Laboratory to see what would pop up. 









Listen to free labratory sounds


An overview of our free labratory audio atmospheres.




www.ambient-mixer.com


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

MT_Grave said:


> I've really gotten to like this site because you can find a base sound track, modify to the way you like and download it. I did a quick search for Laboratory to see what would pop up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a delightful site! Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## lee_8340 (Oct 20, 2021)

MT_Grave said:


> I've really gotten to like this site because you can find a base sound track, modify to the way you like and download it. I did a quick search for Laboratory to see what would pop up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This site is great- thanks sharing!!


----------

